# A remarkable homemade mortiser



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

Multi slot mortising machine
Has anyone here made this? Plans are available. This is quite a great little toy that he made.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Yep, we've had that linked on here before.
He makes great things.


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

O woops. Sorry.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes, it is a wonderful tool, but too much complicated
There is much simpler who do the same work
that's mine but there are many other

Santé


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just think it all be done with a simple to make

HORIZONTAL ROUTER TABLE and so much more 

MLCS Horizontal Router Table

See video on the same web page..

==========



Santé said:


> Yes, it is a wonderful tool, but too much complicated
> There is much simpler who do the same work
> that's mine but there are many other
> 
> Santé


----------

